# help rooting my lg omptimus m+ im a noob!



## pocketGod (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok so i have a lg omptimus m+ from metro thats 2.3.6. Can gingerbrake or superoneclick still root it? My pc needs repairs so i cant use it thats why i need a app to root my phone.

Aftet im done rooting etc.. i want to use a custom rom for my fone but i dont know shit about roms or flashing them or recovery? Im. A noob..

Btw do you know anyone that has a custom rom for the lg omptimus m+? The main reason why i want a rom for it is so that i can use setcpu to make my fone faster.

They say a custom rom is manditory to use setcpu is this true?

So yea.. im. A noob at this rom and flashin and recovery stuff.. please help me!!!!!


----------

